# Oldmiser get a shooter from England



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I was making comments on the forum when a member by the Name of Zero sent me a message,,As to Natural Wood Slingshots

we exchanged many pm's ,,,Some place in the conversation I said some thing like I have never had a natural wooden slingshot

from any country out side the USA..

Then I had for got all about it as few weeks passed by..In tha mail is a pkg from England..Excitement for this old man

opening the pkg was 2 items...Beautiful sweet chestnut sling shot & a swade leather ammo bag...The sling shot is a perfect

fir to my hand..Banded up woth single TBG & leather pouch..correct draw length..Of course you know I had to shoot it

5 shots 5 hits...The ammo bag is made by a friend of Zero's who wanted too send some thing as a superize....

This shooter is very accurate..or maybe I am getting better it shooting...Thank You my Friend Zero....

Thank you my friends for viewing & your comments ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Very kind of zero and his friend from across the pond . A very lovely sling I might add too.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey OM, that looks like a real sweet shooter with a lot of character, I like it.

I'm sure it will shoot great, it looks like a real keeper to me ...... Congrats buddy on a nice looking natural :- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wll said:


> Hey OM, that looks like a real sweet shooter with a lot of character, I like it.
> 
> I'm sure it will shoot great, it looks like a real keeper to me ...... Congrats buddy on a nice looking natural :- )
> 
> wll


You it fits great in the hand..really shoots like a dream..very accurate..I have 2 all natural shooters...1 from down south GA a real bean shooter & this 1

these shooter's are a gift sent too me..some thing too keep for as long as I life to enjoy.....OM


----------

